# Rattlesnakes



## Bryan K (Jul 8, 2011)

shot with .22 buckmark. second in as many years.


----------



## smithuser (Jul 8, 2011)

nice shooten


----------



## 5 string (Jul 8, 2011)

Man i dont care if i ever see one like that in person !


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 9, 2011)

From the pics , it looks like you are a good shot , congrats on a fine deer and snake. Scott


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 9, 2011)

How far were you shooting that snake from? Was the scope really necessary?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> How far were you shooting that snake from? Was the scope really necessary?




It would be for me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 10, 2011)

Good shooting sir!

Kill those venomous things before you or someone else steps on one!


----------



## Bryan K (Jul 10, 2011)

It was all I had handy, Scope not necessary. about ten feet, Deer forty yards, neccesary, for me. funny about the snake he was hunting a funnel, A bribge across a swamp. only way across without getting wet. just a four wheeler bridge.


----------



## canaday (Aug 22, 2011)

better him than us,thanks


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 22, 2011)

That is some good eating...


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for taking him out


----------



## BradT52 (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a big nasty rattler and I'm glad you gave him a dirt nap!


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

I walk up on more rattlers than I like. So, they must be doing good at reproducing. August is when the females have their young holed up, guarding em from Kingsnakes.


----------



## david w. (Sep 6, 2011)

Good size rattler.


----------

